# Set a dog on him....



## dragonswordkata (Feb 5, 2008)

Without mentioning a name...
A found an instructor that 2 years ago was claiming to be 5th Dan. Now he is teaching 8th Dan material in 2008. 
I know that I only teach students what I have been personaly tested up to. So is there a way he could have achived this miracle. I could possibly see 6th Dan in that time.
I'm appald to think that someone would do this...claiming a Master then 8th  grrrrrrrrrr
Cheapens the arts and us artist....
Sorry, I just wanted to vent this horror story.


----------



## thardey (Feb 5, 2008)

dragonswordkata said:


> Without mentioning a name...
> A found an instructor that 2 years ago was claiming to be 5th Dan. Now he is teaching 8th Dan material in 2008.
> I know that I only teach students what I have been personaly tested up to. So is there a way he could have achived this miracle. I could possibly see 6th Dan in that time.
> I'm appald to think that someone would do this...claiming a Master then 8th  grrrrrrrrrr
> ...



What is "8th Dan Material?" My instructor is an 8th Degree, and he teaches the same material as all of the lower ranked teachers.

But yeah, 5th to 8th in two years? That's a rank every 8 months!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2008)

Spend time browsing on this forum and you'll find stories like this one all over the different arts this forum represents. There's always going to be someone who has miraculously accelerated promotions in whatever art you find. I've one friend who was studying (bogus) ninjitsu and became a black belt in less than 8 months. 
It's a shame and yes, most of us here I think would agree it has to stop. But realistically we know that it's not. Because there's money to be made in bogus MA and rapid advancement. 
Best that real instructors can do is to teach their respective arts as honestly and as correctly as possible. Those who have integrity will keep it. Far as I know there are a number of them here on Martial Talk. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2008)

I"ve heard people argue that this was appropriate in some circumstances, where a person's instructor dies/leaves and he teaches for the next 20 years as rank X and then meets a higher instructor in the sysytem who promotes him to rank X+3 as would have happened if he had had access to an instructor all that time. I don't know exactly how I feel about it. Usually it's a scam.


----------

